# Delta Wood Lathe Model 46-700



## jmiller02

I found this wood lathe on craigslist and don't know if it is a good deal. Asking $350 and comes with 8 chisels that look like they are cheap (Maybe $100 set max). It comes with a stand and has a little rust on the bed. I have no clue about the bearing condition (read that they can have problems). The condition looks like its pretty good, but I don't know. Seems a little high on the price. I have never turned wood before and would like to get into turning bowls. 
Thanks.


----------



## TheDane

I would pass … these use a Reeves drive (variable speed with a lever on the headstock). These drives can be problematic.


----------



## wormil

Reeves have a poor reputation. A couple guys here have converted them to variable speed using treadmill motors, that might be worth it if you can get the price down.


----------



## Wildwood

I have one that has no reeves drive, modified by adding a pulley to the spindle you change speeds by lifting the motor, (swing bracket bolted to the bed) and moving the belt along the (motor, spindle) pulleys. You can have it for $75 if want to come by. Haven't used it in years, so assume has rusty bed don't know haven't looked at it since putting it up.


----------



## Pete_LJ

*MY REEVES DRIVE STORY:* I purchased a Delta 46-715 wood lathe for $150 including the Delta chisels. Brought it home and used it for about 5 minutes. Then I got a strange clunking sound from the head-stock unit.

BAD NEWS: One of the driven Reeves drive pullies was severely cracked at the flange.

GOOD NEWS: Replaced the original motor and Reeves drive with a 1.5HP treadmill motor (thereby making the speed variable with a twist of the potentiometer from about 100 rpm to about 1800rpm - best guess for now). See my blog regarding the repower of my lathe: http://lumberjocks.com/Pete_LJ/blog/101954

MORE GOOD NEWS: Sold original electric motor and reeves drive attached to motor on ebay for $100 (I put about $40 dollars into the repower).

I think you should be prepared for issues with any Delta Reeves drive (if you go to look at the unit described above then make the seller change speeds for you and listen for any unusual sounds Additionally, if the Reeves drive breaks then you are not in the hot-seat somehow). Additionally, make sure you ask the seller about the history of the reeves drive (namely, has it ever been repaired, troublesome or sheaves replaced).


----------



## sepeck

Nothing like reading LJ and coming across a post indicating one of your tools is 'famous' for a certain type of problem. Hopefully I will avoid this one.


----------



## wormil

I learned on a Reeves Delta, if it works, use it but the fact is that they have grown old and have earned a reputation. People rarely sell things that make them happy unless they are jammed up in debt, so you have to hope for the best and prepare for the worst. That's why you don't go into a buy like this blindly and overpay only to find out the Reeves is on its last leg. Smart move is expect problems and negotiate the price accordingly.


----------



## jmiller02

Thanks for the info. Is $350 is to high, maybe $200? Also, Bill, you said that you had one for $75- where do you live? I live in Modesto, CA.
Thanks.


----------



## sepeck

> Thanks for the info. Is $350 is to high, maybe $200? Also, Bill, you said that you had one for $75- where do you live? I live in Modesto, CA.
> Thanks.
> 
> - jmiller02


Modesto eh? Not sure about sources of wood there but just south of Sacramento is small mill for mostly Walnut but other woods as well since you are close enough. Just FYI.
https://www.facebook.com/millersmilling


----------



## wormil

Prices are going to vary by region, so what I tell you may have no merit, but if it were my lathe and in working condition I would list it for $350-400 and sell it within a week, if not a day. I recently sold a Delta 46-111 converted to variable speed for $300, no accessories, but the motor needed bearings otherwise I would have got more. In my area, woodworking machines sell easily. So $350 might be a fair price but as a buyer I'd want to be lower because not all sellers are honest about the condition.


----------

